# So I have to wear whites to be pro huh???



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking at a competitors website just infuriated me. In his website he said that you have to wear whites to be a true painter. REALLY? I wear city camo, that is my "uniform" bottoms. So am I less of a pro? Am I NOT a REAL painter cause I refuse to wear whites? BULL*hit. I sweat alot and don't want my undergarmets showing through.. that to me is a LOT more unprofessional than if I wear whites or not


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Looking at a competitors website just infuriated me. In his website he said that you have to wear whites to be a true painter. REALLY? I wear city camo, that is my "uniform" bottoms. So am I less of a pro? Am I NOT a REAL painter cause I refuse to wear whites? BULL*hit. I sweat alot and don't want my undergarmets showing through.. that to me is a LOT more unprofessional than if I wear whites or not


I don't know - trades tend to wear uniforms, it's what distinguishes us. 

Electricians wear brown coveralls, plumbers wear blue ones, as do mechanics, painters wear whites. 

Wearing whites don't make you a pro, and not wearing whites doesn't mean you aren't one. 

But wearing whites is a painter thing and it makes you look more professional, in my personal opinion.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

all I wear.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

nEighter said:


> all I wear.


I'll bet you'll get minimum 10% more referrals wearing painter whites :thumbsup:

In all seriousness white's won't matter to a majority of clients as long as you do a great job and have great service, but for those that don't necessarily know that well enough, the white's are just one more thing to make you look legit


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> all I wear.


My best friend who worked for me for 5 years - that's all he'd wear too. He loved that camo, and I didn't mind. 

But i'm a whites wearin kinda guy - not because I want to but because when i'm trying to sell a job to a customer who i've never met I want to look the part.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

When I go to bids/estimates/proposals.. whatever you call it. it is always in khaki's and a company polo. So the bidding is never an issue. People are actually surprised when I tell em I will be onsite and painting, not just the owner who manages.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I used to rotate 2 pairs of blue and white board shorts while on site in the summer.

Now I'm more comfortable in white's since I wear them so often.

As long as it's working for you and you're making money, especially in this economy no big need to fix it if it ain't broken eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> When I go to bids/estimates/proposals.. whatever you call it. it is always in khaki's and a company polo. So the bidding is never an issue. People are actually surprised when I tell em I will be onsite and painting, not just the owner who manages.


I used to go to proposals wearing blue jeans and a brand name shirt/sweater, but after a while I found that my closing ratio actually increased by up to 50% when I went in whites and a company shirt. 

It's easier to sell my prices when it looks like i'll be doing the job for them personally, without having to actually say it.

So now I only do bids ( at least residential ones) in work clothes. 

Again JMO


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I used to go to proposals wearing blue jeans and a brand name shirt/sweater, but after a while I found that my closing ratio actually increased by up to 50% when I went in whites and a company shirt.
> 
> It's easier to sell my prices when it looks like i'll be doing the job for them personally, without having to actually say it.
> 
> ...


Similar experience to me.

All my estimates are in cleaner work gear :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess that is another aspect of this convo. What to wear to bids, but I want to be professional. Not always does this happen mind you. I do come to bids (right after leaving from another job.. wearing my camo's and sherwin williams teeshirt.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

to bad painters pants dont have cargo pockets, when im painting baseboards they would come in handy for my cellphone, and maybe a few tools.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

nEighter said:


> all I wear.


Not on my job you wouldn't. :no:



Rcon said:


> But i'm a whites wearin kinda guy - not because I want to but because when i'm trying to sell a job to a customer who i've never met I want to look the part.


That is it in a nutshell. Wearing whites doesn't make you any more professional, or more skilled, or anything, but the general public will PERCEIVE you as a professional painter. And perception is half the battle.
Every time I see a painter wearing something other than whites, not wearing workboots, etc my mind immediately says SWB. Just my opinion.



high fibre said:


> to bad painters pants dont have cargo pockets, when im painting baseboards they would come in handy for my cellphone, and maybe a few tools.


I'd like that too, you may be on to something there.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

My wife kicks my  everytime i go painting because I wear my new $80.00 Levis she just bought me. Opps


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Not on my job you wouldn't. :no:
> 
> 
> That is it in a nutshell. Wearing whites doesn't make you any more professional, or more skilled, or anything, but the general public will PERCEIVE you as a professional painter. And perception is half the battle.
> ...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> to bad painters pants dont have cargo pockets, when im painting baseboards they would come in handy for my cellphone, and maybe a few tools.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The problem I have is that the fit is very inconsistent from pair to pair. Fit is fair at best. I still wear whites most of the time (not in the summer though, short season then). But much prefer wearing carpenter style blue jeans.

As far as electricians and plumbers go, I have never seen any of them wearing a uniform on new construction jobs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think that the more white you wear, the less distraction from patterns or colors. Whether your painting or hanging wall coverings, the color of your work clothes can have an impact on the customers perception of their paint choice, or wall covering. I believe white is less conspicuous. 

My opinion applies more towards residential work verses 
commercial, but the point is consistency. Isn't that part of an efficient system?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

We wear whites because I think it looks professional. The image I'm going for. 

You don't wear whites for whatever reason you state.

This topic has been beaten to death. 

Guys. If you don't want to wear whites than don't wear them!

Oh, and don't wear camo! Are you serious? Camo?! Ridiculous . . .


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

GMack said:


> We wear whites because I think it looks professional. The image I'm going for.
> 
> You don't wear whites for whatever reason you state.
> 
> ...


 
Company Policy.... Painter white pants... I don't care what the T-shirt colour is as long as it is clean. I would not allow Camo... it is very unprofessional. I allow female painters to wear khakis as ****ies arent really made for a womans body.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't go out of my way to wear whites. To uncomfortable and typically crappy quality. 

I usually stick to , gray or khaki shorts and a white shirt. As long as the clothes a relatively clean its fine...nothing that looks like you fell in a paint puddle. 

On estimates i always look my best and it helps. I had a lady review just my estimate on a website and she mentioned i was good looking. I swear after that i got a bunch of calls from older single women looking to get work done.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

wje said:


> Company Policy.... Painter white pants... I don't care what the T-shirt colour is as long as it is clean. I would not allow Camo... it is very unprofessional. I allow female painters to wear khakis as ****ies arent really made for a womans body.


They actually make whites for women now...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Got to wear whites n8. It's just part of life.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice pants. Lots of pockets. The carhardt painter paints and shorts is what I wear. They are comfortable and more roomy.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Got to wear whites n8. It's just part of life.


yup.

My opinion is that if you are painting in anything _other_ than whites then you are a HO weekend warrior.

If I am roaming a house doing my job and someone (spouse, nosy neighbor, UPS, etc.) happens to drop by, they will not have to wonder who I am or what I am doing there.
Besides n8, you are more than a painter, you offer construction also so therefor the whites rule does not apply to you.


*EDIT:* Take a a look at my vintage painter avatar, it is tradition, and I am proud to carry it on.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Every time I see a painter wearing something other than whites, not wearing workboots, etc my mind immediately says SWB.


You know what, out of ALL the different painters I have worked with and talked to over the years, only one guy wore work "boots". I have always worn white runners to complement the whites i wear, plus they tend to have the best grip working on roofs.

I had a problem ( I have odd shaped feet ) with wearing shoes out in the heel WAY too fast so I tried a pair of white steel toed shoes, full with the steel plate in the bottom for stepping on nails, in a hope that they would hold up to jobsites better than just running shoes.

2 weeks later a customer asked me to help move a desk, and the legs gave out and it was EXTREMELY HEAVY, landing halfway onto my feet, customer just about had a heart attack until I told them "It's ok I wear steel toes, it only tickled" That thing would have had me off the jobsite for a good long time otherwise.

I tell this to just about everyone I work with, yet nobody seems to want to invest in a pair of steel toe runners, instead wearing the "ole reliable" worn shoes covered in paint they've used for years. 

A little off topic, but this other post I read reminded me it's important to wear steel toes, but I've almost never seen a painter in work boots!

My 2 cents on the topic :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


>



The sight of those in person was *so* hideous, that I could not take my eyes off of them the entire time my order was being prepared...like a slow motion train wreck.
I even _touched_ them just to see if they were real!!

man they are total uggs.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> The sight of those in person was *so* hideous, that I could not take my eyes off of them the entire time my order was being prepared...like a slow motion train wreck.
> I even _touched_ them just to see if they were real!!
> 
> man they are total uggs.


yea i wouldn't wear them


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> My wife kicks my  everytime i go painting because I wear my new $80.00 Levis she just bought me. Opps


You pay $80.00 for Levi's. I got a lightly used pair I'll sell you for $50.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I always wear a white....I hate actual painting pants. Too heavy and stiff.

I buy my 'T's in bulk for typically $2-3 a shirt. (30 or so at a time) Sometimes I screen print something on them. 

I buy very light tan to white dress pants. Not with pleats (ug), casual wear. I do residential repaints so this looks crisp and clean....I would stand out on a commercial site. 

When I was young I used to think it was cool to have lots of paint 'swipes' on my clothes....thought it made me look like I was a hard worker. Now, I see that as a amateur. 

I believe image is important. Of course is has nothing to do with your skill level. 

I agree that 'looking like a painter' closes more deals.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This topic never gets old.  Its very interesting to hear all the different opinions regarding whites.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I always wear a white....I hate actual painting pants. *Too heavy* and stiff.
> 
> I buy my 'T's in bulk for typically $2-3 a shirt. (30 or so at a time) Sometimes I screen print something on them.
> 
> ...


most painters pants are 8oz -10oz canvas type, Denim is heavier... Stiff stop washing them with starch


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> most painters pants are 8oz -10oz canvas type, Denim is heavier... Stiff stop washing them with starch


:notworthy: .....alright! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Our uniform is whites or "off" whites and work boots. 

I prefer these in the "desert" color http://www.ruggedoutfitters.net/shopexd.asp?id=13
simply because I hate the way white's fit. I need extra room in the front.:whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Our uniform is whites or "off" whites and work boots.
> 
> I prefer these in the "desert" color http://www.ruggedoutfitters.net/shopexd.asp?id=13
> simply because I hate the way white's fit. I need extra room in the front.:whistling2:


I wish the desert ones were w little whiter and they would be money.. if your all ready wearing Carhardtt's why not try there PPants


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> The sight of those in person was *so* hideous, that I could not take my eyes off of them the entire time my order was being prepared...like a slow motion train wreck.
> I even _touched_ them just to see if they were real!!
> 
> man they are total uggs.


They dont come in 46Wx28L - your out of luck anyways:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone consider thread count when choosing pants? I prefer really dense fabric. I have some old Gander Mountain cargo pants that I bleached white and did a couple of other modifications on. I hate to wear them for fear that they are irreplacable. They are no longer available through GM.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I wear nice casual clothes to all estimates....I wear t-shirts with stripes or something so the paint splatter doesn't stand out as much..Whites get that "dirty" look very quickly...I wear grey sweat pants and buy them by the dozen...I want to be comfortable...I also have a few pairs of cream coloured cargo pants as well..I wear them when I'm prepping the first day on the job or when I do touch-ups or cleaning up....During the summer it's off-white,(usually cream) cargo shorts...I wear good clothes to and from the job site and slip on the work clothes before and after working..I hate going anywhere looking like a bum...


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Pants' thread count, brand names, colors, stiffness......If I didn't know you guys, I'd think this was a ladies' thread...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i wore white t shirts with my logo/company info on the back for many years.

this year i sprung for nice polos with the logo on the back and the left chest area.

you will think this is nuts but no bs>>>> my guys always want to wear my company shirts, but i refuse to let them.

i give them free shirts from the paint store (i never wear em)

i tell them i dont want them to be wearing a jtp shirt in the bar acting stupid, or at a crack den, or on americas most wanted, or on cops getting chased.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


>


if those could pull my junk to one side, they would be great, a real hit with the ladies.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

high fibre said:


> i tell them i dont want them to be wearing a jtp shirt in the bar acting stupid, or at a crack den, or on americas most wanted, or on cops getting chased.


 
If that is the kind of employees you hire, you could start a nice side business as a bail bondsman. 
:thumbup:​


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

high fibre said:


> i wore white t shirts with my logo/company info on the back for many years.
> 
> this year i sprung for nice polos with the logo on the back and the left chest area.
> 
> ...


All my guys wear my own shirts at all times.

They're informed how to act when wearing them.

Most of the guys I'd hire typically won't be caught in those situations :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

It's got to be white's while working on a job.
I have forgotten to pick up my whites on many occasion due to them being washed over the w/end.
I have travelled back home to get them or gone to the nearest paint shop to buy new, rather than 'feeling naked and looking un-professional' all day.

I would never turn up at a prospective customers home in whites to bid a job 
JMO, but WTF!!! You aren't going there to work, so why wear whites???
They know you are a paint firm because they've called you off your biz card/referral/truck lettering, you turn up in the said sign written van/truck emlbazened with XYZ painting, you don't need to wear the whites to give the final bit of proof ''look missy, I'm a real painter man.''

I appreciate I am not in the States and you guys are different, but if you wore whites to my home to bid my job I would Pmsl :lol: Overalls are for the working job site only.
But... if it works for you :notworthy: don't fix what ain't broke!!! :thumbsup:

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder what Fresh Coat(Kevin) wears. :scooter:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> I appreciate I am not in the States and you guys are different, but if you wore whites to my home to bid my job I would Pmsl :lol: Overalls are for the working job site only.


Mistcoat:

I see we are getting you to speak proper english. "Used to be "bibs and braces", now it is overalls.

Next we will get you to spell colour correctly.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> It's got to be white's while working on a job.
> I have forgotten to pick up my whites on many occasion due to them being washed over the w/end.
> I have travelled back home to get them or gone to the nearest paint shop to buy new, rather than 'feeling naked and looking un-professional' all day.
> 
> ...


I don't wear overalls, just white pants and a company T-shirt.
Wearing whites gives the customer the impression that they are getting to know the guy who will be painting their home, and they feel they can trust you to come into their home.

Some slick salesman coming in, I find customers are less comfortable buying from, even if they like the guy because they have no idea who is actually doing the painting.

Some large companies have dedicated salesmen who don't touch a brush so it's obvious they wouldn't wear whites, but many people have seemed relieved once I told them I'm the guy painting their home.

White's made it obvious you're actually painting, and you seem less like the slick salesman trying to make a commission.

I deon't want to get changed after work into nice clothes on my way to an estimate anyways, especially if I've still got paint on my hands etc.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> I don't wear overalls, just white pants and a company T-shirt.
> Wearing whites gives the customer the impression that they are getting to know the guy who will be painting their home, and they feel they can trust you to come into their home.
> 
> Some slick salesman coming in, I find customers are less comfortable buying from, even if they like the guy because they have no idea who is actually doing the painting.
> ...


I hear what you're saying BC, but I really do fail to see how the HO will trust you anymore wearing whites than turning up at the door in your biz shirts (logo'd) and a pair of clean work trousers that you'd wear under your overalls. I wear Snickers work trousers/black with my biz shirts to bid jobs. They know I'm still the painter cos I don't wear a suit. I'm still in work wear less the whites.

By the sounds of it in your last sentence you turn up at a bid in you daily work whites. :yes: :no: ???
Do they have paint on them? If they do, do you really consider that professional? I only ask because you said you don't like to change after work.
Would you like your mechanic to pick up your car and drive it to the garage to be fixed in oily overalls? 
Much the same turning up in the techni-coloured overalls walking round someones home.

BTW, I am not targeting you good Sir! Just putting a voice across and throwing stuff out there :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Mistcoat:
> 
> I see we are getting you to speak proper english. "Used to be "bibs and braces", now it is overalls.
> 
> Next we will get you to spell colour correctly.


Shhh!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> I hear what you're saying BC, but I really do fail to see how the HO will trust you anymore wearing whites than turning up at the door in your biz shirts (logo'd) and a pair of clean work trousers that you'd wear under your overalls. I wear Snickers work trousers/black with my biz shirts to bid jobs. They know I'm still the painter cos I don't wear a suit. I'm still in work wear less the whites.
> 
> By the sounds of it in your last sentence you turn up at a bid in you daily work whites. :yes: :no: ???
> Do they have paint on them? If they do, do you really consider that professional? I only ask because you said you don't like to change after work.
> ...


Yes, I do my quotes in whites with paint on them, but if I know I have a quote that evening I'm not going to grab the dirtiest ones in the pile. I try to keep them fairly clean as it is, then take the cleanest ones to wear the day I have a quote. It is different if I'm doing something that will get me very dirty but I keep pretty clean during the day.

This is of course just my experience. I used to do quotes in proper pants and a polo, I closed more deals in white's, customers were more at ease. I don't know 100% why this seems to happen, but it's worked best for me.

Main thing I can think of, is that they know they are talking directly to the person painting their home, and it seems like a smaller more intimate company rather than a larger company just trying to pump out volume.

It might even just be a comfort thing with the person doing the selling. I am confident in white's, if somebody decided to try quoting in whites and was uncomfortable doing so, customer would ultimately have less confidence because of this.

I have always ran a small company, and this is simply my experience. MAybe part of the reason is that the customer already usually has a great referral in place as well, so no need to try and act professional, my demeanor and attitude does that anyways. :thumbup:

Just keep doing what works! If you are getting work now, then don't change things up, it's probably different for everyone.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Pants?!
Dang Wussies....

All my crews have to wear kilts (white, of course), as they are the only type of lower body work garment that Real Men & Women wear










Freedom of movement, comfort, and utility are bar none
The professionalism projected is unmeasurable
Not to mention the Work Kilt positively _screams: _I've got balls of steel and I ain't afraid to use them
Most of my customers dig that

Though I'd prefer at least a white wife-beater for the top half, in my company tattoos are considered acceptable upper body garments provided the tattoos cover at least 75% of the upper body, and are at least 75% white

Another reason for "whites":
In my company Carpies wear beige









And welders wear black









That way no carpies get asked to paint (by clueless homeowners), and no painters get asked to weld

Plumbers, however, _must_ wear coveralls (preferably denim) that go at least up to the shoulder line (to avoid the dreaded...well you know what)

Sparkies _must_ wear whatever-the-hell-they-want 
(just please don't leave some open circuit or whatever lying around that will kill me when I touch it...BTW, we _love_ you guys, you are the best!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## loser (Jun 12, 2008)

where doe u put your rifle>


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

loser said:


> where doe u put your rifle>


You'd be surprised at how many options there are with the UtiliKilt
...if you are Man (or Woman) enough


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

At least you do not have to worry about people walking under your ladder while you are working.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Pants?!
> Dang Wussies....
> 
> All my crews have to wear kilts (white, of course), as they are the only type of lower body work garment that Real Men & Women wear
> ...



:lol::lol: Are those things real?? Utilikilt:laughing:


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got some of those $10.00 coverall/jumpsuits (white). Thinking I can arrive at job in my khaki's, logo shirt, then after unloading, set up, put on coveralls. After done, take of, still look good, in case i have to go on estimate after leaving job. I think that's a plan, will see how it works!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

painttofish said:


> :lol::lol: Are those things real?? Utilikilt:laughing:


yup...http://www.utilikilts.com/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like wearing these on Friday's


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

y.painting said:


> yup...http://www.utilikilts.com/


Amazing! I wonder what the customer response would be if a guy showed up sporting one of those bad boys?

Someone try it out and track your ROI and let me know how it goes? Any takers? Sev? :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Chris ---- You just like how my bum looks in those. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Chris ---- You just like how my bum looks in those. :yes:


I would hate to see them if they get wet for any reason.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I like wearing these on Friday's


*By the end of the day I bet it looks like you sat on a brownie!*​


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Chris ---- You just like how my bum looks in those. :yes:


Ya, well you know if the painting thing doesn't work out......


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Poker*

My junk in a kilt beats any (realistic painter's) butt in whites most any day
It's in the rules, look it up


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> Ya, well you know if the painting thing doesn't work out......


 
:lol: Just like the picture in the link. NEPS is always holding his pole.


(Couldn't resist)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> :lol: Just like the picture in the link. NEPS is always holding his pole.
> 
> 
> (Couldn't resist)


True that


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The only woman in a thread of guys talking about clothes

I'd rather see a pair of clean camo's. a clean shirt, fresh shave/trim, clean neat fingernails than a pair of wrinkled, paint covered whites with a big ol buttcrack showing and a threadbare wifebeater shirt. 

Everyone has a different style/choice. It is just part of the whole "package".
I have always read that for an interview, you should dress for the job.
So what is the job you are seeking, worker or owner? Or both.
No one is wrong here.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

RCP said:


> No one is wrong here.


Then I am def. doing something "wrong"

OK...
As per official "World Class" poker rules, My Butt in Whites officially beats most other on-the-table offerings
My Junk in Kilt beats everything

'Nuff said


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

got to page 3 (top of and stopped reading). I am not a purest. I don't believe that what I do will be enhanced by wearing white clothes. I like the camo GMack yes I do.. love it as a matter of fact. Hides paint well, and doesn't get dirty easy.. OH and yeah my snowman boxers don't show through when I sweat. It is part of my company's branding. I keep my hair trimmed 3 on top 0 on sides, a 3/4 high and tight. I have no complaints from my customers on apparel or the work I do for them. And PWG.. that is cool, I won't come onto your wallpaper jobs then.. the only thing I know how to do is take the paper off.. know nothing about putting it on  :laughing:

So this place still has a pulse huh?! LOL


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> So this place still has a pulse huh?! LOL


Oh yah, we got pulse. We are ranked 91,000th. Is your crib even ranked? :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You thought we died around here? 


I myself do not believe that it makes you a professional, I do believe that it makes you appear more professional. If you worked for me I would expect you to dress the part. 

Mist I agree if you are comming from your house to bid a job that there is not much need to wear whites, most of the time I try and fit them in while I am at a job, going to a job or leaving a job so I am usually wearing the whites.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Does anyone consider thread count when choosing pants? I prefer really dense fabric. I have some old Gander Mountain cargo pants that I bleached white and did a couple of other modifications on. I hate to wear them for fear that they are irreplacable. They are no longer available through GM.





vermontpainter said:


> Oh yah, we got pulse. We are ranked 91,000th. Is your crib even ranked? :jester:


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I am a painter+ and don't think my "outfit" make or break me. To some maybe.. wow I am sounding like Wise here.. LOL :laughing: but seriously... if that is all you have for yourself.. white attire.. then you have problems.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Well I am a painter+ and don't think my "outfit" make or break me. To some maybe.. wow I am sounding like Wise here.. LOL :laughing: but seriously... if that is all you have for yourself.. white attire.. then you have problems.


do you truly consider ourself a painter? or a remodeler? I mean you prolly offer more wood replacement than most guys here...

I even tend to wear my whites when I am doing the small amount of wood replacement that we do.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey N8er

You got Archibald tied up over there in the Annex? Preciate if you'd send him back. You gotta share.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Hey N8er
> 
> You got Archibald tied up over there in the Annex? Preciate if you'd send him back. You gotta share.


Careful what you ask for. :jester:

I think he is dealing with a software upgrade at the wallpaper forum.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> yup.
> 
> My opinion is that if you are painting in anything _other_ than whites then you are a HO weekend warrior.
> 
> ...


And you.. YOU of all people speak out against me..

wait till I tell em you told me you wear men's thong underwear.. 

Opps.. just did.. sorry! :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> do you truly consider ourself a painter? or a remodeler? I mean you prolly offer more wood replacement than most guys here...
> 
> I even tend to wear my whites when I am doing the small amount of wood replacement that we do.


yeah but even then they get brown 

Look, I do paint, and LOVE painting things most wouldn't even think of nor want to do (industrial).. 

I am not trying to justify myself, was more just trying to vent. But yes, I LOVE to build too :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

btw there isn't a company in kansas city aside from wise's that doesn't offer wood replacement.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Hey N8er
> 
> You got Archibald tied up over there in the Annex? Preciate if you'd send him back. You gotta share.


Ya know, there are TWO of us now. Be specific



Workaholic said:


> Careful what you ask for. :jester:
> 
> I think he is dealing with a software upgrade at the wallpaper forum.


Ya got that right. PLUS, I'm trying to revamp my OWN website. YAH, like I gots LOTS of time to talk wardrobe.

Personally I think wearing whites is part of the uniform, like my friend Zeke:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> *By the end of the day I bet it looks like you sat on a brownie!*​



:clap::laughing::w00t::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

daArch said:


> Ya know, there are TWO of us now. Be specific
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

daArch said:


>


I won't ask how you got this pic.. but I bet RCP appreciates this :whistling2:


and Wise.. :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Let's just hope she can hear Rob tip-toeing down the hall in time to hit the delete button









I know what I speak of - - the WW was wondering WTF was my issue !!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ LOL that is rich man :lol:

I bet she hasn't let rob outta the "bindings" yet.. :whistling2:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

The whites are the uniform. When I used to work for a large co. it was mandatory. Its mandatory for my guys now. When I meet a HO to go over a bid Ill wear some nice jeans, belt & white polo. Look clean etc. If I have to meet someone coming right off the job I have a stack of new paint shirts, SW's or whatevers floating around the van. Looking the part can only help seal the deal. Who knows... if work stays slow I can always sell ice cream! :thumbup:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Our uniform is whites or "off" whites and work boots.
> 
> I prefer these in the "desert" color http://www.ruggedoutfitters.net/shopexd.asp?id=13
> simply because I hate the way white's fit. I need extra room in the front.:whistling2:



It's like I said before, white's are like a cheap hotel.


----------



## manzoorgill (Feb 5, 2009)

How should i use the texture materials and how should i choose it according to my need of drying time and figerout the texture?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

manzoorgill said:


> How should i use the texture materials and how should i choose it according to my need of drying time and figerout the texture?


:blink:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> :blink:


I whole heartedly agree, poor guy


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sometimes I start to wonder about this place.:whistling2: 
But then to quote one of my favorite comedians, (you guys from the Chicago might know who he is):

"It's a sick world and I'm a happy guy!"

"Uncle Larry"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I won't ask how you got this pic.. but I bet RCP appreciates this :whistling2:
> 
> 
> and Wise.. :laughing:


LOL, I'd really appreciate a pic of slick in a kilt!:whistling2:



daArch said:


> Let's just hope she can hear Rob tip-toeing down the hall in time to hit the delete button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won't be tip-toeing for a while! :whistling2:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I like wearing these on Friday's


Coorrrr, I feel a Village People moment coming on or even An Officer and a Gentleman.

Roll on next Friday :red_indian:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Mist I agree if you are comming from your house to bid a job that there is not much need to wear whites, most of the time I try and fit them in while I am at a job, going to a job or leaving a job so I am usually wearing the whites.


Cheers, Sean :thumbsup:

But, I still wouldn't leave a job I'm working on in my whites to go price a job.
I personally don't think it looks good as it is a work uniform with paint/dust on it and I would not want that to get on my prospective customers furniture etc. Do any of you leave your painted up workboots on tropming round their home too. 
Not only that, I don't want my van smothered either.
Appreciate though you may change into your best whites upon setting off, but I really cannot see the point or need, but those are just my opinions. Throw them out at will :yes:

As I've said in my other posts, if it is good for you chaps and chapesses, carry on and fair play to you all. 
It's good we are all different isn't it? 
Just look at the posts this has generated.

Well done BC :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

nEighter said:


> ... but seriously... if that is all you have for yourself.. white attire.. then you have problems.


Whatchoo talking bout Willis? :thumbup:

I don't have problems.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

manzoorgill said:


> How should i use the texture materials and how should i choose it according to my need of drying time and figerout the texture?


What he Say?!?!?!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

RCP said:


> LOL, I'd really appreciate a pic of slick in a kilt!


I'll see what I can do about that Chris


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Whites all the way N 8,come on now.Get um at SW for about 15.00.Dont forget we are judged by our appearance everywhere we go,we have to be in uniform,just like the UPS guy or who ever. Now if i could only figure out how to keep my guys quiet on on job i could be like the phone or cable guy! That would be perfect!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> It's like I said before, white's are like a cheap hotel.


Please explain???


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Cheers, Sean :thumbsup:
> 
> But, I still wouldn't leave a job I'm working on in my whites to go price a job.
> I personally don't think it looks good as it is a work uniform with paint/dust on it and I would not want that to get on my prospective customers furniture etc. Do any of you leave your painted up workboots on tropming round their home too.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. The customer that sees you in your whites while doing a business deal will see you as someone who owns a job.That type of customer will be looking for the deal and will probably feel like he has a little more power over you when closing the deal. IMHO. When doing business dress for business.When working wear your whites. I'm sorry I've been in this business along time and that is 1 of my biggest pet peeves. It just looks extremely unprofessional and I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to look professional! If you are looking to raise the bar then dress like it. The clothes make the man,whether you believe it or not really doesn't matter.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I couldn't agree more. The customer that sees you in your whites while doing a business deal will see you as someone who owns a job.That type of customer will be looking for the deal and will probably feel like he has a little more power over you when closing the deal. IMHO. When doing business dress for business.When working wear your whites. I'm sorry I've been in this business along time and that is 1 of my biggest pet peeves. It just looks extremely unprofessional and I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to look professional! If you are looking to raise the bar then dress like it. The clothes make the man,whether you believe it or not really doesn't matter.


I'll disagree and I have been in business for a long time to.. I'm in the bucket and tell that to my clients its me and my crew working on the job they see me as I will be working... Granted I am not a slob and do not have a ton of paint and caulk all over my whites... If I am outside working and have to swing over to a job to look at I will bring a change of pants due to the fact I usually am more dirty while working outside. 

If you out of the bucket and sell a job in your nice pants and polo that's fine I don't have an issue with that but its fine the other way as well... I can throw on my polo with my whites..


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> I'll disagree and I have been in business for a long time to.. I'm in the bucket and tell that to my clients its me and my crew working on the job they see me as I will be working... Granted I am not a slob and do not have a ton of paint and caulk all over my whites... If I am outside working and have to swing over to a job to look at I will bring a change of pants due to the fact I usually am more dirty while working outside.
> 
> If you out of the bucket and sell a job in your nice pants and polo that's fine I don't have an issue with that but its fine the other way as well... I can throw on my polo with my whites..


I agree - it can work both ways and I don't think one way is better then the other. 

You only have 3 options - IMO.

1 - Whites (working or clean) Just don't be tramplin your dust and junk into a client's home
2 - Dockers and a log'd shirt
3 - Your company's uniform (if not whites)

Anything else gives a "weeekend warrior" impression.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

:yawn:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> :yawn:


True - start an interesting thread


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> :yawn:


You look knackered, Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Cheers, Sean :thumbsup:
> 
> But, I still wouldn't leave a job I'm working on in my whites to go price a job.
> I personally don't think it looks good as it is a work uniform with paint/dust on it and I would not want that to get on my prospective customers furniture etc. Do any of you leave your painted up workboots on tropming round their home too.
> ...


I usually keep a change of shirt, I sometimes will carry a change of shoes and pants but also carry the boot covers.



aaron61 said:


> I couldn't agree more. The customer that sees you in your whites while doing a business deal will see you as someone who owns a job.That type of customer will be looking for the deal and will probably feel like he has a little more power over you when closing the deal. IMHO. When doing business dress for business.When working wear your whites. I'm sorry I've been in this business along time and that is 1 of my biggest pet peeves. It just looks extremely unprofessional and I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to look professional! If you are looking to raise the bar then dress like it. The clothes make the man,whether you believe it or not really doesn't matter.


I could see this working well if you have a crew and do little painting but for me I try and fit my jobs in when I am already out working. 



MAK-Deco said:


> I'll disagree and I have been in business for a long time to.. I'm in the bucket and tell that to my clients its me and my crew working on the job they see me as I will be working... Granted I am not a slob and do not have a ton of paint and caulk all over my whites... If I am outside working and have to swing over to a job to look at I will bring a change of pants due to the fact I usually am more dirty while working outside.
> 
> If you out of the bucket and sell a job in your nice pants and polo that's fine I don't have an issue with that but its fine the other way as well... I can throw on my polo with my whites..


 I agree with you Mark.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

As you all know I am new to this forum but I would feel left out if I didn't post a comment!. 104 comments and I read them all!!! Thanks for the laugh's, I am in a predominate Scottish area so I might be able to pull of the white UTILIKILT!

I wear whites when I paint and drywall tape with my white company tee and company ball cap. I used to feel foolish in them now I feel out of place and unprofessional if I don't wear them. I will wear white coveralls over clean pants if I have to look presentable later. 

My helper says if I make him wear white pants he will dye them! He is too reliable to argue with...

AND I always wear steel toe boots!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Allright guys,,,, I went to the army/navy surplus store, and bought 40 pairs of white pants. Well, they said if you take em all, you can have em for $2.00 a pair,,,, What was a LOWBALLER to do ????? I had to have em. 

Okay, its like 5 years later and I have two pair left,,, can't wait till their gone !!!!!

I am SO looking forward to going back to camo's


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Once more this proves to be a subject that will never die. I think it's the most resurrected topic ever. 

Obviously each of us have good results with what we wear. Sheeet, I haven't even seen any "I'm right, I'm a pro. You're a hack and you're wrong" attitude, and it's allstar break for Cabin Fever season :thumbup: :thumbup:

When I was slopping paint on whatever surfaces presented themselves, I would change into my work clothes on the job. Mainly because I didn't like the look of paint on my red "leather" seats of my PU. We would leave the job looking reasonably clean - ready to hit the bars :whistling2: So if I did an estimate after or before work, I would have my civies on. 

As I've relayed before, I have a real good friend who still paints in blue jeans. This guy is a real good technician, but has never chosen to be exceptionally business savvy. I personally think if he wore whites, he would look the part he wants to portray a little better. He just looks like any other weekend warrior, not the fine craftsman he is. 

But we are all too close to the trees to see the forest. It would be interesting to poll the general public that hires us and consider the results.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You're a hack and you're wrong!!!!!

I'm a pro and I'm right!!!

(Couldn't have daArch disappointed)


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

daArch said:


> But we are all too close to the trees to see the forest. It would be interesting to poll the general public that hires us and consider the results.


We wouldn't be able to see N8 in front of the forest, he would blend right in.... :thumbup:

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

There are two kinds of people in this world. The Painters who wear whites and the other guys.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> It's like I said before, white's are like a cheap hotel.





aaron61 said:


> Please explain???


Cheap Hotels have no Ballroom

Thus most painter's pants are "Cheap Hotel Pants"

Yet another reason (in my case probably the biggest reason, er...so to speak) to *go kilt*


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Cheap Hotels have no Ballroom
> Thus most painter's pants are "Cheap Hotel Pants"


:lol: :lol: :lol:
I like that. Never heard that one before :thumbup:


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Cheap Hotels have no Ballroom
> 
> Thus most painter's pants are "Cheap Hotel Pants"
> 
> Yet another reason (in my case probably the biggest reason, er...so to speak) to *go kilt*


That's kinda like saying it takes balls to where a kilt but not where painter's pants (LOL). Where does the bag pipes fit on this thread or should I go to an air spray thread?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, these aren't whites, but they are 5 star hotel pants!! lol

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...d-ballroom-jeans/gusseted-ballroom-jeans.aspx

Check out the vid, it's playing on TV here.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Duluth Trading Company*



BrushJockey said:


> Ok, these aren't whites, but they are 5 star hotel pants!! lol
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...d-ballroom-jeans/gusseted-ballroom-jeans.aspx
> 
> Check out the vid, it's playing on TV here.


Duluth Trading Company Clothes K/A
At one point they did, for a very short time, have white painter's pants with the crotch gusset
They were a bit pricey for painter's pants, but I figured I'd spring for a pair and try them when I needed some new ones (I didn't need any when I first saw them)
I've purchased many clothes and tools and such from DTC, and I must say that nearly all were at the very least "impressive" (quality, functionality, durability, etc.), if not downright "spectacular"
I've made precious few clothing purchases (including underwear and socks) anywhere else after discovering them
-and usually those were "great deals", "I need it right now" or items not offered by DTC
And these would be mostly "real store" (not W*M/HD = de-spec'd) ****ies or Carhartts

To my great regret, the DTC painter's pants were discontinued by the time I did need some new pants, and they didn't have any of my size left
I'm sure they would have been 5-Star Hotel painter's "whites"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

*Slick*

were these them or are these different?
http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/82012.aspx?feature=product_1&kw=painters


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

6 pages and 117 posts....I'm impressed!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> were these them or are these different?
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/82012.aspx?feature=product_1&kw=painters


Not sure...try and order them
See if they "come up lemons"
(only in size "52")

If they don't, then maybe they are back


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> 6 pages and 117 posts....I'm impressed!


I just subscribed you to this thread so that you can receive vital email notifications when any thing new is posted. :jester:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Never even gave thought to NOT wearing whites. Same goes for my company tees.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I just subscribed you to this thread so that you can receive vital email notifications when any thing new is posted. :jester:


Whatta pal......


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> were these them or are these different?
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/82012.aspx?feature=product_1&kw=painters


I can't tell...it was a few years ago
The previous ones dwelt on the gussets, and I don't remember any built in knee pads
I suspect they are trying again with a different design or manufacturer, or perhaps different marketing (of the same product)
Regardless, with my experience with DTC, I think I'll order two pair just to try them
And that's saying a lot with the $36 price tag...and hoo-boy is that pricey for painter's pants
-not that we are cheap per say, but in reality we know our pants will need to be replaced much, much, much, sooner than any other trade's work pants


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I just subscribed you to this thread so that you can receive vital email notifications when any thing new is posted. :jester:


:lol:
I'm sure Wolfgang will appreciate your humanity there, Sean :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> :lol:
> I'm sure Wolfgang will appreciate your humanity there, Sean :thumbup:


I am a giver



slickshift said:


> I can't tell...it was a few years ago
> The previous ones dwelt on the gussets, and I don't remember any built in knee pads
> I suspect they are trying again with a different design or manufacturer, or perhaps different marketing (of the same product)
> Regardless, with my experience with DTC, I think I'll order two pair just to try them
> ...


They looked pretty cool except for the built in knee pads.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am a giver
> 
> They looked pretty cool except for the built in knee pads.


I hate looking at all your sites you guys and gals put links up too 
Your $ prices really give me the hump  compared to the UK

The UK sucks and rips it's own ppl off, BIG TIME.

I need to arrange some illegal smuggling of trade related items to my address :thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> ....the built in knee pads.


As per my experience with ****ies, they are helpful when needed, and a bane when not


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> They are helpful when needed, and a bane when not


I wear them all the time, that is why the built in ones did not appeal to me. 



Mist:
By the time you figure in shipping to the UK it probably would be about the same.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Another helpful item from DTC......

www.duluthtrading.com/store/duluth-ingenuity/longtail-ts-longtail-shirts/longtail-ts-longtail-shirts.aspx


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I wear them all the time, that is why the built in ones did not appeal to me.


Point taken/given
(and a great point at that my friend, as I do not wear them all the time...there would be a diff.)


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Mist- I don't know how long you've had this sig, but I just caught it. LOL!



*If we all are here to help others , then what exactly are the others here for?*


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Another helpful item from DTC......
> 
> www.duluthtrading.com/store/duluth-ingenuity/longtail-ts-longtail-shirts/longtail-ts-longtail-shirts.aspx


LOL..yeah they used to sell those "long torso" shirts in a plastic can (looking like light weight spackle cans) as "Crack Spackle"
The selling point being to eliminate "Plumber's Crack"
They even had an online game referring to that
It was pretty funny

Frankly, I myself have a long torso, and really appreciate the DTC commitment to "not W*M-izing" (reducing the product, sizing, or the quality of) their clothing


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Mist- I don't know how long you've had this sig, but I just caught it. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> *If we all are here to help others , then what exactly are the others here for?*


I've had it longer than a week. That's all I can remember.
Past a week I get confused now at my age :lol:

:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am still surprised we are not allowed to say ****ies.

What would **** Nixon say, or **** Butkus (we can say Butt but not **** ?)

and how about **** Tracy ??? 

I mean I can say things that ****ies cover up, like tit, ass, or even cock-a-doodle-do, bit not that famous garment manufacturer, ****ies

(sorry Nathan, just had to do it :thumbup: musta been drinking too much George ****le


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> I am still surprised we are not allowed to say ****ies.
> 
> What would **** Nixon say, or **** Butkus (we can say Butt but not **** ?)
> 
> ...


Another fan of George's?....one of the best kept secrets in the world of Tennessee Whiskey.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yah,

I appreciate George, although I am found more often in the company of his bourbonic brethren to the north. Jim is my constant companion and Mr Maker has made his Mark when I have the money.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I too am quite the fan of Mr. ****el #12. That right there is good spirits.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Final aswer on whites and no other answer matters.YES YOU MUST WEAR WHITES! IMHO


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

****ies have several models of white. For you guy's that wear them, what model gives you more room for bending down. The ones I have tried get tight on the thighs as you bend down.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> ****ies have several models of white. For you guy's that wear them, what model gives you more room for bending down. The ones I have tried get tight on the thighs as you bend down.


Well, we're getting pretty picky here, but a person's body type plays such a huge part in fit and comfort of our work wear and we all twist and squeeze and bend quite a bit in the application of our trade
Not trying to sound like a _fashionista_ but:

For me. the W*M ****ies simply do not "cut it"
Well, they do "cut _off_" circulation when I'm doing anything other than standing there
(I do have contemporaries that these work out fine for)

The K-M ones aren't too bad, as long as I "size up" (go a size bigger than I would normally)

Same with the SW ones, though they tend to get loose around the waist when I do size up, at least it takes a longer look to tell if I am circumcised or not (a problem for the casual observer if I buy my "correct" size)

My Favorite Local Independent Paint Store has been carrying the "relaxed fit" ****ies
These seem to be the best fit for me, though they could still use a crotch gusset (at least the casual observer can't tell if I'm a "Cavalier or a Roundhead")
Caveat for the Relaxed Fit:
If I'm going to be spending most of the day bent over (certain interiors), although these allow a greater FOM (Freedom Of Movement is not a worry), I do have to worry about the "ride down factor" (plumber's butt) with these
Enough for me to consider choice of tee (long torso) when knowing I'll be "on my knees" for most of the day
(I've even considered suspenders for those days)
-it's not vanity, it's consideration for the homeowners and my co-workers, and any other incidental observers

And now that I've dragged the thread completely into the Girlie Zone, my next questions are:

Do You Wear Pumps or Slingbacks When Spraying and Why?

and

Is It OK To Wear Titanium Tip Work Boots To The Prom?


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

if you paint in blue jeans, you are only screwing yerself cuz like it or not, you look like a jackass. thank you, and goodnight


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> (at least the casual observer can't tell if I'm a "Cavalier or a Roundhead")


Freakin hilarious Slick.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Freakin hilarious Slick.


Thanks!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, it seems that they make most whites for those guys with not thighs. I just hate to have to wear a belt also.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> ****ies have several models of white. For you guy's that wear them, what model gives you more room for bending down. The ones I have tried get tight on the thighs as you bend down.


Loose someweight:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is getting creepy!!!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

slickshift said:


> And now that I've dragged the thread completely into the Girlie Zone, my next questions are:
> 
> Do You Wear Pumps or Slingbacks When Spraying and Why?


Slings with a spike all the way. Less footprint to slop around with! :thumbsup:
Nice hose with the Utilikilt makes shedding the overspray a snap!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

After contemplating these past 147 posts on whites, I've decided that my work-fashion guru will be:

















if it works for Abby, it'll work for me


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

She looks kind of spicy.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Nice hose with the Utilikilt makes shedding the overspray a snap!


Plus if you get a run in them, they can be re-cycled as paint strainers!

(make sure you clean out the dingleberries first)


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I always wear whites. I prefer it. I realize whites don't make the painter. There are a couple painters around here that do top-notch work and wear paint blotched jeans. No argument either way from me. But here are a couple scenerios I've encountered.

Scene 1:

I use to try and wear nice casuals when quoting jobs. But, more times than not, I was asked if I had a crew that did the painting or did I actually paint myself. Since I started wearing whites to quotes, it seems the average customer was more comfortable in the initial meeting.

Scene 2:

On the job and carrying on small talk with the customer; Customer says, "So-n-so also quoted this job for me, but he doesn't wear painter clothes. I didn't trust him."

In this local, it's just expected that a professional painter wear whites.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i think i got it summed up right here: IF YOU WENT IN FOR AN OPEN HEART SURGERY, AND THE SURGEON WAS WEARING BLUE JEANS AND A HAWAIIAN SHIRT, HOW WOULD YOU FEEL? done and done


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> After contemplating these past 147 posts on whites, I've decided that my work-fashion guru will be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, Abbyyyyy.
I love this woman. My wife thinks I love the prog. as much as she does,,, but I love Abbyyyyy.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought I allready cleared this up for you people:whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

been gone for a few days and this thread is still going?


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

painters wear whites
Painters wear whites
painters wear WHITES
painters WEAR whites
Painters wear whites
Painters Wear Whites
painters wear whites
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Oooh, Abbyyyyy.
> I love this woman. My wife thinks I love the prog. as much as she does,,, but I love Abbyyyyy.


You know Pauley in real life runs parallel to her Abby character. Loves music, was once a bartender, champion of animal rights and in college studied criminal justice with a goal of being a forensic scientist.

I have a feeling I'd like the real person as much as I do the character. 
The WW and I have an understanding, she can lust after Gibbs and Ducky (well, a now mature Illya Kuryakin) and I can lust after Abby and Ziva (which reminds me of Xena)

Thank God they got good plots, writing, and characters so we can lust with taste. :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> You know Pauley in real life runs parallel to her Abby character. Loves music, was once a bartender, champion of animal rights and in college studied criminal justice with a goal of being a forensic scientist.
> 
> I have a feeling I'd like the real person as much as I do the character.
> The WW and I have an understanding, she can lust after Gibbs and Ducky (well, a now mature Illya Kuryakin) and I can lust after Abby and Ziva (which reminds me of Xena)
> ...


If we can't talk politics, can you at least spare us your sexual fantasies? Both almost always involve "sticking it" to somebody. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

C'mon man. my fantasies at this point involve having an intelligent conversation with a young hot babe. :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> intelligent conversation with a young hot babe.


Impossible!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> If we can't talk politics, can you at least spare us your sexual fantasies? Both almost always involve "sticking it" to somebody. :whistling2:


funny post BB. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ick. Bleck. Barf. Nast. 

Mods, could you at least warn us before something like this is going to happen, maybe a seven second delay or something. 

:tooth:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

daArch said:


> C'mon man. my fantasies at this point involve having an intelligent conversation with a young hot babe. :thumbup: :thumbsup:


Is it Paste or Glue? I forget...:whistling2:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

My painters wear whites.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya but her brush sucks. :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> been gone for a few days and this thread is still going?





NEPS.US said:


> Impossible!


no it is true.. some of these threads (like this one) become nothing more than an obsure random thought thread :whistling2: been known to go on for hundreds.. nay 1000's of pages.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> My painters wear whites.


Is that a Behr can I see... shame on you rob..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Is that a Behr can I see... shame on you rob..


You were looking at the paint can ?????

And you think we're sick,,,

GO TO YOUR ROOM !!!!!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Is that a Behr can I see... shame on you rob..


No, it's a Beaver :whistling2:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> You know Pauley in real life runs parallel to her Abby character. Loves music, was once a bartender, champion of animal rights and in college studied criminal justice with a goal of being a forensic scientist.
> 
> I have a feeling I'd like the real person as much as I do the character.
> The WW and I have an understanding, she can lust after Gibbs and Ducky (well, a now mature Illya Kuryakin) and I can lust after Abby and Ziva (which reminds me of Xena)
> ...


Oh I know Bill. I've managed to pull a few things up on Pauly Perrette (pardon the wording) :whistling2: on the interweb.

May we lust over her forever :notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> daArch said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon man. my fantasies at this point involve having an intelligent conversation with a young hot babe. :thumbup: :thumbsup:
> ...


Thus the apt use of the word, FANTASY :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Oh I know Bill. I've managed to pull a few things up on Pauly Perrette (pardon the wording) :whistling2: on the interweb.
> 
> May we lust over her forever :notworthy:


The WW came in my office last night while the google images search results were still on my screen - I used you as the excuse  :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Is that a Behr can I see... shame on you rob..


Oh good, is this an opening for the latest Behr bash ?

My bro calls tonight (he's a remodeler). The job he was on today, the HO starting telling him a story about a recent wallpaper seam failure. It seems the paperhanger primed the walls with Behr.

The seams split and pulled the paint off the wall. 

Gee , I was so surprised to hear this.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Is that a Behr can I see... shame on you rob..



I don't know about you, but I will make an exception in this case.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hoo Boy ! Nothing like a "white" thread ! Been away for a while and it's nice to see most of the folks back . By the way , I wear my whites starched and iron in the winter , wrinkled in the summer , always have a shirt with a collar . Makes me look like a real painter . I also wear DelRay pants . Made somewhere in Texas by folks that at least live in the USA.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nothing but Bizness here folks...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

your right mak bizness talk is so boring:sleeping:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> your right mak bizness talk is so boring:sleeping:


Im passionate about my trade but it doesn't run my life, sorry seen that destroy peoples life's in the past... 

There's a lot of people who over think sh!t.... and need to get over themselves..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your the only one with your panties (or whites) in a bunch Mak.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Your the only one with your panties (or whites) in a bunch Mak.


if you truly think that then your pretty blind....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> The WW came in my office last night while the google images search results were still on my screen - I used you as the excuse  :thumbup:


Ohh, I bet my name was mud :lol:

Will I still be allowed to come round for tea on Sunday? :yes:


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

......


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

poet-1 said:


> ......


:confused1:


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

...sorry miscoat. Was smilin' at the fine lady in white in Rob's post. I wish I'm a wall so she can put paint on me!...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

poet-1 said:


> ...sorry miscoat. Was smilin' at the fine lady in white in Rob's post. I wish I'm a wall so she can put paint on me!...


Yes, those were the days, my whites were crisp, my bristles smooth, my hands were steady...........


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> Yes, those were the days, my whites were crisp, my bristles smooth, my hands were steady...........


You forget "being a legend in your own mind !!"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Ohh, I bet my name was mud :lol:
> 
> Will I still be allowed to come round for tea on Sunday? :yes:


Earl or Lady Grey ???


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

poet-1 said:


> ...sorry miscoat. Was smilin' at the fine lady in white in Rob's post. I wish I'm a wall so she can put paint on me!...


Ahh Ha!!! I see it all now. 



daArch said:


> Earl or Lady Grey ???


Neither Arch, just a nice ordinary good old cup of char or 'tcha' if we were in China :thumbsup:

Earl and Lady is like drinking perfume


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Yes, those were the days, my whites were crisp, my bristles smooth, my hands were steady...........


New whites, new brush, new roll of blue tape: $49.95 

A steady mind of business acumen: Priceless


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dang 10 pages! :laughing: I still haven't changed my mind though 

Really wasn't looking for my mind to be changed, just wanted to let my competition know that wearing whites is not what they have to worry bout. IT is the quality of work, and knowledge that I can bring to the customer.. not the color of my bottoms.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep Nate, 10 pages....and 3 more weeks 'til spring. This thread may just get us through the "cabin-fever" anyway. I guess it could be worse.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

What is the record for pages in a single thread?


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

Wore whites for yrs.....Started with white bib overalls in 96....but gave them up kinda in 05...i'll still break them out just depends what and were we r working...now if painting/running the job i were Levis ,boots(nothing to heavy like i wore back in the day)but must be comfy and a Carhart t-shirts...I tell my guys if i tell ya too were white ur gunna were white....but my guys with go back and forth with the whites...agian what were doing and were we r working will also dicate......


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> What is the record for pages in a single thread?


Not sure. Here or where? I know of a thread on a forum I am apart of that is 1027 pages long.. has 25,669 posts, been viewed 231,907 times  started 2-5-07 and still going


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I wear anything thats free,.. and it has to match "my rainbow colored ,propeler hat".. Other wise, I'm not interested.


----------



## perry tradesman (Jan 3, 2012)

*Leather Bound purdy block/ "I have to wear whites" lol*

I dont use this site much because of my painting business, I'm very busy most times with work, but it is a good site-
Ironically I just got home with a purdy leather bound oval 20 min ago 
it just came out of no where It's the first one I've ever owned (cool!)

I logged in to make sum change to my profile and I saw these two questions that were posted:
the deal with leather bound Ovals is one they have stopped making them years a go so there very hard to find-
the other thing they are usually a 4" block brush and it can move or push a lot paint on the wall and cut a nice line 

the plug design in it and and the way the bristles are wrapped around the plug with leather and killer balance to there awesome- 

Any way they are cool and like a prestigious tool to own a ok lol

Then did I see where you don't wear any whites at yr jobs question?
I hope I don't sound rude and not trying to either but if yr asking that question you are not very deep into my,- our trade-

Here is yr answer Re: Painters whites-

You should always look and act like a professional at work and wearing whites is even older then the term "holiday" and is one of the first core value systems that are installed in you from day one thats how any pro goes to work plus the extra pockets for tools and you look clean wearing whites it just projects a certain pro image and gives you some credibility on the job > a handy man wears jeans not a real painter I always wear overalls cuz my sandpaper and razor blades fit perfect in a bib- 
Let me ask you two questions ok- 
do you know what a painters everyday tools are? You keep them W you all day everyday-
And lastly do you know what the most valuable tool is that you own, you bring it to work with you everyday? 

What is it LOL-

Sorry for the long post and TY for reading it.

Sincerely,

Perry-


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think to be a professional you have to show professionalism. I think its more in what you do than what you wear. I'm a new school painter and things aren't the same in the painting world as they once were! 


house painters Jacksonville FL


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Zman828 said:


> I think to be a professional you have to show professionalism. I think its more in what you do than what you wear. I'm a new school painter and things aren't the same in the painting world as they once were!
> 
> 
> house painters Jacksonville FL


That's funny.
The photos you ripped for your vid show pros in whites.
I guess deceiving customers is 'new school'.
Atta girl!:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess some threads will just NEVER be allowed to RIP

Anyone have a wooden stake ???


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

whites look stupid. It's like you work at a bread factory or something.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> whites look stupid. It's like you work at a bread factory or something.


Yes, I AM the milkman....


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Painters wear white. Get over it. I at least wear a white shirt and expect my crew to as well. Helps customers, potential customers and other trades identify us. 

Look at it this way. Painter 1 shows up at a home wearing white and does a quote. His guys are out in the truck all wearing white too. Painter 2 shows up wearing a red bud light shirt and paint covered jeans and his crew all dressed differently, no white. Both quotes are almost identical in price. Who do you think will get the job? How about large commercial jobs and union sites? The painters wear whites. The end.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm actually a conformist, and at one time, wore whites exclusively. I used to wear white cotton coveralls with the Gatsby hats. Real lady killers. Especially when I donned the spray sock and white cotton gloves.

Then I migrated to overalls because they were practical and somewhat more comfortable. However, and because I sported your typical 80's cop wanna be stash and a white bill cap, I started to resemble the Mario brothers.

Now my uniform is a collard long sleeve shirt with jeans. But when I prep or paint, I always wear a white disposable coverall with built in hood.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Its hard to pick up chicks in a pair of whites. Much easier in a pair of Carharts and a CLEAN white shirt. I never wear whites for that reason.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

At one point I used to wear jogging pants till georgez pointed out it looks im wearing my pajama. If someone wants me to wear whites ill wear them. generally im over trying to wear them all the time, did at one point. Maybe I should start again.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I look upon other painters wearing tatty paint splashed jeans instead of painters whites as inferior to me.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Paint Pro CA said:


> Painter 2 shows up wearing a red bud light shirt and paint covered jeans and his crew all dressed differently, no white.


It seems to be assumed that those who don't wear whites must be wearing getups such as mentioned here. I wear whites but I am considering something different because NOBODY makes whites in updated materials suited for an active person. I'm talking performance nylon pants or shorts, moisture-wicking shirts, etc. I don't know about the rest of you, but I SWEAT when I work. Cotton isn't' conducive to moving around and being sweaty. It sucks.

These look nice. But they ain't white!

http://www.jobmanusa.com/JOBMAN-Lightweight-Work-Shorts--2621_p_139.html


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Your clothing should have no bearing on your painting skill I agree. Unfortunately when it comes to sales and earning trust I do believe fresh whites will give you that advantage. Ditch the camo shorts and wear whites with a company shirt. You have to think like a business man.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I look upon other painters wearing tatty paint splashed jeans instead of painters whites as inferior to me.


:notworthy:


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> It seems to be assumed that those who don't wear whites must be wearing getups such as mentioned here. I wear whites but I am considering something different because NOBODY makes whites in updated materials suited for an active person. I'm talking performance nylon pants or shorts, moisture-wicking shirts, etc. I don't know about the rest of you, but I SWEAT when I work. Cotton isn't' conducive to moving around and being sweaty. It sucks.
> 
> These look nice. But they ain't white!
> 
> http://www.jobmanusa.com/JOBMAN-Lightweight-Work-Shorts--2621_p_139.html


Moisture wicking garments for painting. Brilliant. All cotton does is hold moisture and cause chafing. I would wear those shorts in a heart beat. White long-sleeve t-shirt though. :whistling2:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

When it comes to pants I wear whites exclusively. I don't feel professional or in place wearing any sort of jeans to work unless it is to an estimate 

But shorts I will wear beige cargo shorts. But no or jean shorts. 

Always a white shirt with the company name on the back 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I wear white painter pants and white t shirt only when actually painting. If I have a considerable day doing drywall patches, caulking or removing wallpaper, I wear old jeans and shirt. For estimates, I bust out the khaki pants with a long sleeve button down shirt. It's professional enough to me and it's worked so far.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing like the look of a professional painter in whites:thumbsup:


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Nothing like the look of a professional painter in whites:thumbsup:



Looks like painter. Even acts like one too #unsafeladder


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

oldccm said:


> Looks like painter. Even acts like one too #unsafeladder


I'll let him know how unsafe you think he is while he's acting like a painter #assho##


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol. If stepping over the top of a 4 foot ladder while cutting in an 8 foot wall is the worst he ever does, he'll live to paint for a long time. :thumbup:


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

oldccm said:


> Looks like painter. Even acts like one too #unsafeladder


He looks like he is 2' from the ground. A parachute may help. :whistling2:


----------



## perry tradesman (Jan 3, 2012)

I came back to this post just to re-read it-
I started reading the comments and to be very honest with you a lot of them I could not believe what I was reading-
I'm not trying to stir it up or offend people but-
one person wishes that whites had cargo pockets so he could keep his cell phone and tools on him while painting baseboards> painters pants have on each leg 2 pockets for a putty knife a screwdriver, razor knife Etc and then you have 2 front pockets and 2 back pockets for holding your duster and a clean rag,,painters overalls(which i wear) have all that plus a bib great place for a 3 fold piece of sandpaper -

another person posted that he was surprised when he started showing up for bids in a clean pair of whites he seemed surprised that he got 50% more jobs that he bid on- not being rude but ya showing up looking like a professional painter gives you some instant credibility- 

Others complained about not being comfortable wearing whites and one person was even trying to say that it would influence a customer on picking a wall color- WOW!
To be very blunt I find it hard to believe that some of you really know what you are doing let alone can make a living as a painter-
I mean I am not trying to upset people but most of you sound self taught and give off the attitude that you don't really have a deep respect for the trade and it kinda bothers me I have made a good living for almost 30 years and got my C-33 license after 18 years of working for professional contractors some have a history going back to the 1800's- LIVE YOUR TRADE EVERY DAY- LOOK AND ACT LIKE A PROFESSIONAL ON EVERY JOB.......


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Nothing like the look of a professional painter in whites:thumbsup:


 Nice shirts and hats. The whites pants need to go. LOL. Get Carharts and get more chicks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Boco said:


> Nice shirts and hats. The whites pants need to go. LOL. Get Carharts and get more chicks. :thumbsup:


The pros leave the 'chicks' for the kiddies in anything but whites. The pros get the women.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

oldccm said:


> Looks like painter. Even acts like one too #unsafeladder


 ....and where the hail is the safety harness?


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Nothing like the look of a professional painter in whites:thumbsup:


Look at how the pants are bunched up around the buttocks  Most whites are not constructed to be ergo correct and have a lousy fit. OK, there are some very nicely manufactured whites that go for about 35.00 a pair. I don't even buy pants for casual kicking it in for that price. 35 dollars for a pair of pants that will be trashed in a matter of a brush swing here and there , or whatever it is you're doing, screw that.

Doing exterior work, whites will look filthy dirty in as quick as a couple of hours on some jobs. Lots of successful painters will wear khaki colored pants and cargo shorts that are MUCH MORE practical than running around on a job looking like a milk man or bakery worker with filthy dirty looking whites. 

I will wear whites on some occasions depending on the task for that day. Target sells a great pair of pants( I have been buying for a few years now) that are a khaki color with pouches on the leg for whatever you like to keep there,and are very comfortable... 17 bucks... best choice for a guy that will get dirty on the job!

The thought of wearing whites for an estimate might be a good one. I am going to do that..... It really could bring in more work, but as far as whether or not you wear whites makes you more of a PROFESSIONAL.... tell that to the architects, designers and GCs who time and again view my opinions and work quality as they continue to call me for their next project.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I had a pair of bell bottom whites I used to wear along with a white tank top back in the 70's. Of course I had more hair and a great stash to emphasize my manlyness back then. But the great thing about the bell bottom's was that it protected my converse high tops from getting paint on them. 

I really regret that pants no longer allow for an appropriate flair around the shoe. It has since cost me quite a bit in shoes.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

trick is to put the paint on the walls ....not the pants :whistling2:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Wait for it


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, the big question re: painters whites ... what did the people you apprenticed with, tell you about wearing 'painters whites'?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

To work for our company you need to wear whites.
The reason? Just because, I think.
Maybe tradition, maybe because it's an easy uniform, 
maybe that's what painters wear, who knows...
I don't think painters that don't wear them are less professional.

Our painters don't look like milkmen by the way.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

rjensen ptg said:


> OK, the big question re: painters whites ... what did the people you apprenticed with, tell you about wearing 'painters whites'?


 Well there dead now so it doesnt matter. I never listened to them anyway. Great people , great mechanics who always wore whites but never respirators and dust masks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

rjensen ptg said:


> OK, the big question re: painters whites ... what did the people you apprenticed with, tell you about wearing 'painters whites'?



That you need the dang pockets.
Duster, putty knife, screwdrivers, razor, sand paper, rag, etc have to go somewhere. 

Plus.....just because.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

perhaps if you're painting a house and wearing painters whites, the neighbours can see you and identify the fact you are a painter and perhaps ask for a quote on their house.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Brian C said:


> perhaps if you're painting a house and wearing painters whites, the neighbours can see you and identify the fact you are a painter and perhaps ask for a quote on their house.


 The neighbor wants me to meet het daughter. LOL. True story.  Thats what the sign out on the lawn that says BOCO Painting is for. Right next to the truck thats says BOCO Painting. Not to mention if you want to see my work its right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> That you need the dang pockets.
> Duster, putty knife, screwdrivers, razor, sand paper, rag, etc have to go somewhere.
> 
> Plus.....just because.


Lol. I like that. :thumbup:


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I wear whatever I like. Khaki shorts in the summer and white painter pants in the winter. 
I know some guys who make their crews wear whites and some who won't allow them to wear shorts. Same guys hire meth heads who are missing teeth, and guys who show up drunk and or high, but they got them whites on. 
Painter shorts suck, too short usually and ride up and cut into your beans and franks. 
Foot wear is always gym shoes for me, if a guy wants to wear boots then that's his business, if he tries sandles or flip flops he has to go. Safety issues aside, I don't want to see anybody's jagged yellow crusty toenails, and I doubt the home owner would either. 
If I am doing something extremely messy or pressure washing I might wear an old pair of jeans. 
I never wear jean shorts though, ever. Make me feel like a *******.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I remember back in the 80's, it was always the carpenter framers that wore cargo shorts, hiking boots and a monster tool belt. Then all of a sudden, you started seeing painters wearing white shorts. It seemed odd because you had all these painters with white T's, shorts, white socks and tennis shoes. They looked like tennis players.

I tried the white shorts one time. But after I found that removing paint from my shins was like getting a wax job, I said "no more!" Painters need to wear pants. Who cares what carpenters wear. The ladies are still going to dig them more.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I like shorts. The backs of my legs have a beautiful golden tan. The fronts are white like a fish living in a cave, which matches my feet perfectly.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Nothing like getting jabbed in the leg with your 5 in 1 everytime you bend over in painters whites.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Sometimes when I am working in bushes, especially thorn bushes, I wish I had worn pants.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

OwensboroPainting said:


> I like shorts. The backs of my legs have a beautiful golden tan. The fronts are white like a fish living in a cave, which matches my feet perfectly.


I have to wear pants at the beach because of this phenomenon. It's sad really. Almost a certifiable affliction.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

My son informed me that he thought I had socks on when he approached me at the beach, but it was just my ankles and feet looking like they belong on a morlock


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

OwensboroPainting said:


> My son informed me that he thought I had socks on when he approached me at the beach, but it was just my ankles and feet looking like they belong on a morlock


 EZ just get some spray on tan and run it through a proshot. LOL. Just make sure to clean after use.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Boco said:


> EZ just get some spray on tan and run it through a proshot. LOL. Just make sure to clean after use.


Cedar deck toner


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Cedar deck toner


 I can see it now. Just dip your foot in a 5 gal bucket. no sprayer needed.:jester:


----------



## charlespe (Jul 19, 2014)

What to wear is completely up to you. It doesn't make you any less of a pro or more of a one.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

charlespe said:


> What to wear is completely up to you. It doesn't make you any less of a pro or more of a one.


Wrong !


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

charlespe said:


> What to wear is completely up to you. It doesn't make you any less of a pro or more of a one.


It only makes you look like one to maybe the guy walking down the street that needs paint work done. Or to the neighbor who owns another house and needs a complete repaint. Or the guy behind you at the fast food that has a major new construction project going on and needs a painter (actually happened was almost 6 months work)


----------



## Northwoodspainter (Nov 16, 2011)

Bottom line, do you want to look like a professional painter or a summer school teacher with a few paint brushes. People want there neighbors to know that they're spending big bucks for a professional painter...make them feel they're getting there moneys worth.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I know a builder who got way behind on their painting so they put the framers in whites and sent them in to paint. 
They rolled the doors out with unthinned alkyd enamel using a 9 inch 3/4 nap roller that shed like a dog all over the doors. 
I spent days wearing my khaki shorts sanding them doors out. 
Takes more then a pair of britches to make someone a pro. They don't ask for credentials or references when buying pants at the paint store, they will sell 'em to anybody.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Northwoodspainter said:


> Bottom line, *do you want to look like a professional painter or a summer school teacher with a few paint brushes.* People want there neighbors to know that they're spending big bucks for a professional painter...make them feel they're getting there moneys worth.


That were a gooddun.:thumbup:


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Once I was supposed to meet a builder for a project I had been trying hard to sign. He calls me and wants to meet at lunch. I was painting a house out in the country at the time, pretty much in the middle of nowhere. 
I normally keep a clean shirt in the truck for last minute estimates and things, but not extra pants or shorts. 
So while I am working I keep hearing a ripping sound. The cargo shorts I had on were fairly new and not real painted up, they were cheap ones though and had Velcro on the back pockets. I assumed that what I was hearing was the Velcro being pulled apart when I squated down. 
Nope, somehow tore a hole in the butt of my shorts and each time I squatted it was getting bigger. By the time I realized it I had a whole cheek hanging out. 
No time to go very far, like home or to town before I go meet the builder. Can't go with a cheek hanging out though. 
Guy working for me says there is a Dollar General down the road so I jump in the truck and head there. 
When I arrive I see that most of whatever short selection they normally carry is gone. All they have is real bright multicolored swim trunks or these ugly old man style shorts in camouflage. 
I have a sweat shirt tied around my waste to hide my cheek, but its like 100 degrees out and I can't show up at the meeting like that, so I grab the old man camo shorts. I run back to where I was working and my guys are dying laughing when I come out in my new shorts. 
So I meet with the builder, sign the job, while feeling very uncomfortable in my old man shorts and wondering if the swim trunks would have been better.


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

OwensboroPainting said:


> So while I am working I keep hearing a ripping sound. The cargo shorts I had on were fairly new and not real painted up, they were cheap ones though and had Velcro on the back pockets. I assumed that what I was hearing was the Velcro being pulled apart when I squated down.
> Nope, somehow tore a hole in the butt of my shorts and each time I squatted it was getting bigger. By the time I realized it I had a whole cheek hanging out.
> 
> OMG, yeah!... i'm trying to remember all the times this happened with my 'whites'! ...
> ...


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

Boco said:


> Nothing like getting jabbed in the leg with your 5 in 1 everytime you bend over in painters whites.


(WARNING-i'm off topic, kinda) i will carry a 5 in 1, when someone can tell me why i need to carry a roller squeezer around all day! (should i be carrying a 'roller
spinner' in my back pocket also?)


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't like painter shorts. They don't fit well and really don't look all that great. I wear whites in winter, but for shorts I gotta have some cargos and khakis. 
I can pick up cargos for $2.50 a pair at the local consignment shop and they always have my size. As soon as they look shabby I toss them out. So basically I can get 6 pairs of nice clean shorts that I think look fine for a painter when worn with either a company or a paint store shirt, for the same as one pair of shorts that fit like crap and really aren't all that attractive. White pants look fine in my opinion but the shorts ... not so much. 
Just my opinion though. I took my RRP class with a guy who had camouflage company shirts, he wore white pants though. I couldn't do it.


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

OwensboroPainting said:


> I can pick up cargos for $2.50 a pair at the local consignment shop


that's where i shop for my brushes, rollers and paint! :whistling2:


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

You buy all your clothes where you buy your paint and sundries ? 
Do office people get their clothes at Staples ?








That ain't for me. 
Nobody has ever asked me where my white shorts are. 
This discussion is hilarious to me because of all the local guys who insist on their guys wearing whites. Never mind the meth mouth, or over all scuzziness of the guy, never mind he sucks at his job, he has them whites on. 
Now I'm not saying you guys suck or anything, I don't know any of you or your work, but the local situation amuses me and it carries over into this conversation in the back of my mind. 
I mean if you are happy with what you wear and expect your crew to wear then that's cool, who am I to say any different. Just personally I don't wear painter shorts. I don't mind the pants, but the shorts make me feel rather nerdy and awkward, plus as I previously stated they tend to cut into my bean bag. 
Its just a matter of preference, I prefer to be comfortable and feel that the way I look is fine. You guys put more emphasis on what you consider professional painter attire and that's fine too. 
I have one arm totally sleeved out in tattoos. I was told by a painter that if I worked for him I would have to wear long sleeves all day everyday, which was odd because I never inquired about working for him, yet he felt the need to share this info with me. 
Its all what you expect an employee or yourself to look like. I'm pretty clean cut other then the tattoos. I'm pretty good at connecting with customers and making them like me. I get invited to dinners and cookouts and things pretty regularly by them. I don't think the khaki shorts are holding me back any.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ That IS a good, professional look though.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ya those boots look good if you were a logger. lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like a more formal look when I'm painting.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

OwensboroPainting said:


> You buy all your clothes where you buy your paint and sundries ?
> Do office people get their clothes at Staples ?
> 
> 
> ...


You'll never hear Union Painters come up with these arguments.
Wearing painters whites is a Union painters requirement, from city to city, state to state, across the USA. If you are not wearing whites, you'll get sent home. Wearing whites is not negotiable. That's what I admire about union painters and organized trades. Unions where organized to give tradesmen a better standard of living with a higher pay scale and benefits. 

Union painters go through a 3 year apprenticeship with classes, whereas.
many none union painters are self taught and learn by trial end error. They don't have 20 year industry pros showing them the ropes and instilling, integrity and tradition into their development. 

Now independent mom & pop paint shops can do whatever they want. 
But in my eyes, a none white pants wearing painters looks to me like a handyman who is painting today and plumbing tomorrow. *You'll never see a summer time school teacher wearing painters whites. You know why, because they are not real painters. *


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is what I wore before going with my current uniform. Don't hate on my roller frame. I bought it like that from the consignment store.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> This is what I wore before going with my current uniform. Don't hate on my roller frame. I bought it like that from the consignment store.


And it even says CApainter on the name tag. :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I eventually changed my uniform to a collard shirt and jeans because I wiped out too many of my coveralls on jobs like the one above. This was taken a few years ago. 

Now when I'm applying coatings in tight areas like the one pictured, I wear a disposable coverall.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Most union painters I ever worked with were pretty lazy. That 3 year apprentice program is pretty much cleaning up after the journeyman painter and being his grunt. 
Union rep used to call me a few times a year and try and get me to join, said I could even skip the apprentice program. Said they had tons of jobs going on. So I would call my cousin who was a union painter and ask if he was busy, no he hadn't worked in 3 months. 
"Slow down or you will work yourself out of a job" was a favorite saying of the ones I worked with.
Might be different in cities with a stronger union presence, but where I was from most the union boys switched to doing drywall just so they could get work. 
If their major contribution to the trades was implementing white pants then I think the dues should all be refunded.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Most union painters I ever worked with were pretty lazy. That 3 year apprentice program is pretty much cleaning up after the journeyman painter and being his grunt.
> Union rep used to call me a few times a year and try and get me to join, said I could even skip the apprentice program. Said they had tons of jobs going on. So I would call my cousin who was a union painter and ask if he was busy, no he hadn't worked in 3 months.
> "Slow down or you will work yourself out of a job" was a favorite saying of the ones I worked with.
> Might be different in cities with a stronger union presence, but where I was from most the union boys switched to doing drywall just so they could get work.
> If their major contribution to the trades was implementing white pants then I think the dues should all be refunded.


My post is not meant to be a union vs none union. *Lets not derail the painters white thread.*

But for the sake of argument, If I am going to be a *painter employee*, I would choose to earn union scale at $35.00 per hour plus benefits and pension, vs., non union scale at $15.00 to $18.00 per hour with no benefits or pension. 

Just an FYI, the hard working union painters, with an excellent reputation in the hall, work year round.

If a union has 1200 members and only enough work for 600 guys, guess who is going to be working and guess who is going to be falling back to non union employment?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Most union painters I ever worked with were pretty lazy. That 3 year apprentice program is pretty much cleaning up after the journeyman painter and being his grunt.
> Union rep used to call me a few times a year and try and get me to join, said I could even skip the apprentice program. Said they had tons of jobs going on. So I would call my cousin who was a union painter and ask if he was busy, no he hadn't worked in 3 months.
> "Slow down or you will work yourself out of a job" was a favorite saying of the ones I worked with.
> Might be different in cities with a stronger union presence, but where I was from most the union boys switched to doing drywall just so they could get work.
> If their major contribution to the trades was implementing white pants then I think the dues should all be refunded.


You and BOCO should hook up. You two could get _alll_ the chicks


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm done with chicks, I'm old and married.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

What about as your painting a house a person walks by who is in need of their house painted. 

They see your doing a good job but will not come and ask for a quote because you look like a homeowner painting their own home. 




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Homeowners don't generally have company shirts, yard signs or trucks with ladder racks. 
I make it a point to make eye contact and say hello to everyone I come into contact with while working. Let them know I am friendly and easily approachable.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Painter-Aaron said:


> What about as your painting a house a person walks by who is in need of their house painted.
> 
> They see your doing a good job but will not come and ask for a quote because you look like a homeowner painting their own home. Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


This is a good point. Particularly if they don't notice your gigantic white van or truck with a company logo sitting out in front of the house with ladders, buckets, and drops cloths strewn all over the place. A real missed opportunity. <sarcasm>


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Homeowners don't generally have company shirts, yard signs or trucks with ladder racks.
> I make it a point to make eye contact and say hello to everyone I come into contact with while working. Let them know I am friendly and easily approachable.


You beat me to it Timing is everything.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

You have a lettered van though. I have a truck with a contractor cap. So its different


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Homeowners don't generally have company shirts, excellent or trucks with ladder racks.
> I make it a point to make eye contact and say hello to everyone I come into contact with while working. Let them know I am friendly and easily approachable.


Do your company shirts and yard signs say, painting, carpentry, tile and roofing etc?

*Wearing White painters pants is the **standard of the **industry. *
As a mom & pop shop, you can run your business any way you choose too.

I agree, cargo shorts from walmart are much more comfortable than painters whites. However, I would have trouble telling customers that I am a *master painter*, and then show up to their home with a crew of painters wearing jeans. That would be an embarrassing moment. :blink: :yes:

I worked for an super successfully painting company when I was in my 20's and the owner never picked up a brush in his life, he was pure business man. But this is what his said to me - "I want you to have clean whites and clean boots", "when we enter a customers home, it's show business". And to this day, I never forgot his words.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Homeowners don't generally have company shirts, yard signs or trucks with ladder racks.
> I make it a point to make eye contact and say hello to everyone I come into contact with while working. Let them know I am friendly and easily approachable.



But I have seen guys not have a lettered vehicle or lawn signs. Or the owner drops his guys off who look like homeowners and drive away. 

Just because there are drop cloths out front and paint brushes doesn't scream professional. 




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> Do your company shirts and yard signs say, painting, carpentry, tile and roofing etc?
> 
> *Wearing White painters pants is the **standard of the **industry. *
> As a mom & pop shop, you can run your business any way you choose too.
> ...


You are a master painter ? Is there a certificate or a badge or something to prove it ? I'm curious exactly what that means. Sounds very official and important.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it me, or is it kind of a shame that clothes have to make the professional painter. I mean, look at undercover cops for example, are they any less professional because they're not wearing a uniform. 

I do think that if there's one thing that should clearly represent a company, is a shirt with company identification. It's also a good idea to have the name of the employee on them. 

How many of you have your employee's names on their shirts. Now that's professional! (see post #259)


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

PaintersUnite said:


> My post is not meant to be a union vs none union. *Lets not derail the painters white thread.*
> 
> But for the sake of argument, If I am going to be a *painter employee*, I would choose to earn union scale at $35.00 per hour plus benefits and pension, vs., non union scale at $15.00 to $18.00 per hour with no benefits or pension.
> 
> ...




The 600 oldest regardless of skill or ability.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

OwensboroPainting said:


> You are a master painter ? Is there a certificate or a badge or something to prove it ? I'm curious exactly what that means. Sounds very official and important.


Never mind I googled it. Its hilarious.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

who FREEKING cares


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> who FREEKING cares


I think eperot just punched his screen:shutup:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I would paint a house in a speedo even bare ass before wearing whites. I imagine the neighbors would notice i am painting the house. Possibly want my services. I never said i dont like wearing white T shirts with a logo its just the white pants have to go. I also am looking into getting some hats. My crew wears whites or cargos just not me. i wear these http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...B2229158D46075BAD29943802A34D2533&FORM=IQFRBA. They do come in all sorts of colors mostly i wear the tan or greys but I have just about every color. Gander Mountain carpenter jeans are also super cheap and I wear them when washing, doing prep and what not. say if i will be grinding floors for a few days or spraying epoxy i wouldnt wear white pants of any kind. Maybe you married guys should ask the misses to dress you for a week. I promise 10 out of 10 would be wearing something other then painters whites.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I prefer Bermuda shorts and a Hawaiian shirt, but that's just me. :whistling2:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> You'll never hear Union Painters come up with these arguments.
> Wearing painters whites is a Union painters requirement, from city to city, state to state, across the USA. If you are not wearing whites, you'll get sent home. Wearing whites is not negotiable. That's what I admire about union painters and organized trades. Unions where organized to give tradesmen a better standard of living with a higher pay scale and benefits.
> 
> Union painters go through a 3 year apprenticeship with classes, whereas.
> ...


 I didnt alway wear whites during my 10 years in DC #9. i never got sent home. Once at the Phizer plant in Conn they asked me why i didnt have whites just as I was suiting up to spray Plasite (very nasty epoxy which needs full face mask and fresh air intake). i was like I will wear whites if you want to trade jobs with me. You spray, I will pot tend. That was the end of that. Fortunately i had a few decent master journeyman who gave me a good base to work with but it was me who had the balls and ambition to get off the BAs tit and start a business of my own. Whites dont make a painter.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Looking at a competitors website just infuriated me. In his website he said that you have to wear whites to be a true painter. REALLY? I wear city camo, that is my "uniform" bottoms. So am I less of a pro? Am I NOT a REAL painter cause I refuse to wear whites? BULL*hit. I sweat alot and don't want my undergarmets showing through.. that to me is a LOT more unprofessional than if I wear whites or not


N8 didn't wear whites, and you know what happened?
He went bat $hit crazy:wacko:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jp wore them...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Since this debate is purely subjective with no documented evidence that the paint industry mandates a particular attire for painters, I would conclude that a painter can wear what ever they want, as long as it doesn't seriously injure, or maim the wearer, or otherwise offend the general public. Like mullets and men's jean shorts had been accused of doing back in the 80's.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Steel painters don't have to and a lot of them don't wear whites.

You wouldn't want them painting in ur home though,


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Master journeyman dont mean jack to me. I know plenty of master journeyman that are still stuck in the 80s. Commecial painting is all about a mix quality , production, and safety. My business is based on craftsmanship and a true painting experience. Neat, clean and willing to go the extra distance to make it right the first time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Steel painters don't have to and a lot of them don't wear whites.
> 
> You wouldn't want them painting in ur home though,


I agree. Would you want that guy ( see post 259) painting out your family room built ins?


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Toolnut said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> The 600 oldest regardless of skill or ability.


That is not correct.

Union painters work for painting contractors, they do not work for the union. And many painting contractors have 2 divisions, a union shop for commercial and industrial and a non union shop for residential. If you're a bum with Seniority, I assure you, you will be the first to get laid off. 

Despite what you may think, the business agents don't want to send bums to a jobsite at the request of a painting contractor in need of painters. Why? Because the contractors with be pretty pissed. Business agents often put the people they know to work first, who have good reputations, over people with Seniority.

Also, the painters can directly contact the union painting contractors, bypassing the union hall and let them know they are seeking employment. 
Please don't state that this is against union regulations, because rules are always broken.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wonder what the whites advocates wear on exterior painting in the summer. 

White shorts?

Creepy.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't think I could introduce myself to a customer as a " master painter ". First off I would be afraid they misheard me. 
Second it sounds kind pretentious. 
I mean if it makes you feel good and adds something to your sales pitch then do it, but to me it sounds silly. 
Nobody has ever asked me if I was a master painter, then again maybe they did and I misheard them, I probably answered yes if so.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

OwensboroPainting said:


> I don't think I could introduce myself to a customer as a " master painter ". First off I would be afraid they misheard me.
> Second it sounds kind pretentious.
> I mean if it makes you feel good and adds something to your sales pitch then do it, but to me it sounds silly.
> Nobody has ever asked me if I was a master painter, then again maybe they did and I misheard them, I probably answered yes if so.


I agree. I'd be reluctant to show them my hand right out the gate. Once you've set that bar, the homeowners going to expect you to jump over it. I'd rather be subdued but competent in my approach, then dazzle them with brilliance!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Nobody has ever asked me if I was a master painter,


Well, there you go.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> I agree. Would you want that guy ( see post 259) painting out your family room built ins?


Lol.
Nope


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Bender said:


> Well, there you go.


Is that why we wear whites ? So the stains don't show ?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Master Painter?
O.m.g. I gotta be one. I got all the Creds., the experience,the whole nine yards of it
What have I done with my life?


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I misheard you


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Oden said:


> Steel painters don't have to and a lot of them don't wear whites.
> 
> You wouldn't want them painting in ur home though,


 Hey i used to paint steel. LOL its actually a good way to learn how to spray. i did it for IBM and a few Pharmacutical companies. First if you can learn to run, clean, and maintain a pump with using epoxy you can tackle anything. Second is the amount of training needed. CPR, first aid, confined space, lift operation, Osha 10, etc ..... Third is you get to use bigboy pumps. 1595s are kinda on the small side. High quality whips, guns and lines needed. Fourth the products are super expensive so monitoring amount of gallons applied per foot is a must. Finally on bigger jobs there usually is a quality control person to check to make sure your are meeting the specs. The plus side it pays very well if you are willing to travel. It worked for me as i spray 90% of my residential jobs.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

I learned real quick that if you are rolling block filler behind a guy with a Bulldog sprayer you better make sure he likes you. Worst month of my life rolling out block fill behind that sprayer everyday. When we finally got to the paint it was like heaven.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think as long as your not wearing blue jeans and you are wearing a company shirt your good to go. But if you hate whites your a wierd person. I have whites pride!!! On the weekends at night we wear all black though. we do fly by night anti rrp commando scraping


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Boco said:


> I didnt alway wear whites during my 10 years in DC #9. i never got sent home. Once at the Phizer plant in Conn they asked me why i didnt have whites just as I was suiting up to spray Plasite (very nasty epoxy which needs full face mask and fresh air intake). i was like I will wear whites if you want to trade jobs with me. You spray, I will pot tend. That was the end of that. Fortunately i had a few decent master journeyman who gave me a good base to work with but it was me who had the balls and ambition to get off the BAs tit and start a business of my own. Whites dont make a painter.


Hey Boco, if you are an industrial painter, by all means, wear whatever you want. I hate painting pipes and tanks, etc. I am referring more so to residential painting. However, when I was a union guy, I strictly painted commercial.

You're right, Whites dont make a painter, but I wholeheartedly believe it makes the customer (not all), feel like they have true pro painters on the job. So I actually wear (my cape and costume) to give the customer peace of mind.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PaintersUnite said:


> Hey Boco, if you are an industrial painter, by all means, wear whatever you want. I hate painting pipes and tanks, etc. I am referring more so to residential painting. However, when I was a union guy, I strictly painted commercial.
> 
> You're right, Whites dont make a painter, but I wholeheartedly believe it makes the customer (not all), feel like they have true pro painters on the job. So I actually wear (my cape and costume) to give the customer peace of mind.


Hey Joe

When will your forum be live?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

OwensboroPainting said:


> I don't think I could introduce myself to a customer as a " master painter ". First off I would be afraid they misheard me.
> Second it sounds kind pretentious.
> I mean if it makes you feel good and adds something to your sales pitch then do it, but to me it sounds silly.
> Nobody has ever asked me if I was a master painter, then again maybe they did and I misheard them, I probably answered yes if so.


Lmao. Now _that_ was a sleek post! :notworthy:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder what a homeowner poll would show if asked to choose between whites, jeans, or it doesn't matter, just give me the best price.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I wonder what a homeowner poll would show if asked to choose between whites, jeans, or it doesn't matter, just give me the best price.


If you polled homeowners and asked them what painters wear, I doubt that the majority would say whites. 

I bet they would say "clothes with paint all over them".

My work clothes are like art in motion. People have offered to purchase them.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

OwensboroPainting said:


> Is that why we wear whites ? So the stains don't show ?


I like painters pants due to them being a tougher built.
I also like the side pockets for utility knifes, putty knifes, etc. 
Plus they make my customers feel warn and fuzzy when I wear them. :jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea. Whites have a real strong meaning for many painters. And it doesn't surprise me given the character of many painters I've encountered over the years. So I suppose if you can dress some of these guys up in a "uniform" it gives the homeowner the impression that they know what they're doing and will behave accordingly.

It's still a shame we have to rely on a particular clothing to emote integrity.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I eventually changed my uniform to a collard shirt and jeans because I wiped out too many of my coveralls on jobs like the one above. This was taken a few years ago.
> 
> Now when I'm applying coatings in tight areas like the one pictured, I wear a disposable coverall.


CA, ya don't wear collards; ya cook em with fatback and eat em with buttermilk cornbread. 

Damn! I may have to rethink my nominating you for Pro of the Month.

:jester::jester:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> I like painters pants due to them being a tougher built.
> I also like the side pockets for utility knifes, putty knifes, etc.
> Plus they make my customers feel warn and fuzzy when I wear them. :jester:



Gotta have the side pockets. Its hard to do a quick draw with a razor or screwdriver with a cargo pants pocket, or worse yet if its laying across the room on a window sill or something. 

Seriously what do you blue jeans guys do about carrying and accessing your tools? I guess you could wear a tool belt.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Slinger, I was wondering why my shirt was wilting and beginning to take on a decomposing smell.

I'm almost positive my position on painter whites will erode my lead for pro painter. Besides, Jmayspaint is really the better man.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Gotta have the side pockets. Its hard to do a quick draw with a razor or screwdriver with a cargo pants pocket, or worse yet if its laying across the room on a window sill or something.
> 
> Seriously what do you blue jeans guys do about carrying and accessing your tools? I guess you could wear a tool belt.


That's exactly what I do. I wear a small tool belt. I was going to post a pic of it in that other tool thread, but I decided not to.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Posting that pic could possibly be the post you need to garner more votes for Pro of Month


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Nah i started in the union at 19. That was 25 years ago. I was still in college and in the summer I could get paid as a journeyman with premium spray wage. After school went out to Nantucket Mass and got into highend residential for a few years. Came home got back in as a foreman for a union company till i got vested . 12 years ago I started my own shop and last year jobs varied from 900sqft modular to a 2.6 million dollar retreat. Right now 50% of my business is taping and painting New construction condos and apartments. 35% highend custom homes and 15% commercial. I like the highend stuff best but its hard to turn down 35-40 condos a year.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Gotta have the side pockets. Its hard to do a quick draw with a razor or screwdriver with a cargo pants pocket, or worse yet if its laying across the room on a window sill or something.
> 
> Seriously what do you blue jeans guys do about carrying and accessing your tools? I guess you could wear a tool belt.


 Carpenter Jeans have the side pocket. I can out draw marshal Matt Dillion.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Boco said:


> Carpenter Jeans have the side pocket. I can out draw marshal Matt Dillion.


Maybe so. But can you outdraw the _Slinger_ with his Stan Ray double-kneed Whites?! :gunsmilie:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Thanks Slinger, I was wondering why my shirt was wilting and beginning to take on a decomposing smell.
> 
> I'm almost positive my position on painter whites will erode my lead for pro painter. Besides, Jmayspaint is really the better man.


Whoa now, CA, I was just Joshing ya there. I'm sure Jmays knows about collard greens and cornbread, he being a Southern Man (think Lynyrd Skynyrd, not Neill Young). 

But with the PPoM, we're looking for experience (age if you will). 
So you're still my man. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

After hours in the night time hot spots, painter's whites attract chicks better than a large bulging bankroll in your pants, but if ya got both . . . . . OMG !


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

Boco said:


> Carpenter Jeans have the side pocket. I can out draw marshal Matt Dillion.


what kind of jeans? :blink:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I wonder what the whites advocates wear on exterior painting in the summer.
> 
> White shorts?
> 
> Creepy.


Some white pants, some white shorts for us.

What part is creepy?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

rjensen ptg said:


> what kind of jeans? :blink:


 Gap and or old navy make some comfy jean carpenter shorts multi colors but I normally wear tan. Yes they have the side pocket and hammer loop.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Sooooooooo, 42 posts after who cares?

unbelievable


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Was there a more pressing topic that needed immediate attention ? It's an internet forum, we probably won't be solving the worlds problems or anything here.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Boco said:


> Gap and or old navy make some comfy jean carpenter shorts multi colors but I normally wear tan. Yes they have the side pocket and hammer loop.


I cut the loops off. They're always snagging our cabinet pulls.


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

Originally Posted by Boco View Post
Carpenter Jeans have the side pocket.

what kind of jeans? - CARPENTER!!!

and what do they call whites? - PAINTER'S pants!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I do love how this subject is unearthed every couple of months and how much passion it generates each time, but I was wondering, shouldn't it, at this pont, be moved into the Political Zone ? Or maybe even be designated as religious dogma ?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> I do love how this subject is unearthed every couple of months and how much passion it generates each time, but I was wondering, shouldn't it, at this pont, be moved into the Political Zone ? Or maybe even be designated as religious dogma ?


Does Nancy Pelosi wear whites!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

As if there isn't enough things the thought police have decided grown men can't discuss around here, lets add painting to the list


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I do love how this subject is unearthed every couple of months and how much passion it generates each time, but I was wondering, shouldn't it, at this pont, be moved into the Political Zone ? Or maybe even be designated as religious dogma ?


We need a new Behr thread. I think I'll start one just for chrisn.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We need a new Behr thread. I think I'll start one just for chrisn.



I think a Behr wearing whites would REALLY appeal to him :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Which brings up the question, if a hack uses Behr but wears whites, is he less of a hack ?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> Which brings up the question, if a hack uses Behr but wears whites, is he less of a hack ?


If a pro wearing whites uses Behr, what does that make him?

Behrly professional?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> Which brings up the question, if a hack uses Behr but wears whites, is he less of a hack ?


By-Polar.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> By-Polar.


Mud, thank you for not being put together like the rest here :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would welcome a Behr thread








PLEASE


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I would welcome a Behr thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a worn out pair of whites, thread-behr


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> Like a worn out pair of whites, thread-behr


That is soooo wrong it's actually right.:blink:


----------

